# Hey! Wanna help me buy a car?



## Bellesfleurs (Oct 12, 2021)

No, silly, not financial help. Unless, of course you really want to.   Nope, what I'm looking for is some ADVICE, some ideas on what to shop for.

I'm driving an ancient SUV that's always been too big for me (it was my husband's car). It's a 2002 Eddie Bauer Ford Explorer with 230,000 plus miles on it. It still drives pretty good but I'm sick and tired of how I have to get into it: Stand on tippy toes, throw half my butt up on the seat, use the steering wheel to pull all the rest of myself in, settle down a bit and affix seat belt, pull the door closed. And to get out, I have to slowly stretch one tippy toe to the pavement, then ease/slide out while holding onto the top of the open door. 

I want a smallish sedan (4 door) no older than 2015 (and probably more like 2016 - 2018) that'll fit in my garage. That stupid SUV won't. 

I want: 
* wonderful and adjustable lumbar support,
* feet perpendicular to the floor when I'm in it driving 
* easy to get into & out of (see below)
* a large enough trunk for my rollator to fit in easily
* a pretty color would be nice
* great mileage
* LOW mileage (50,000-ish?)
* one owner, no accidents
* fun to drive - IOW, a little zip to it (unlike me)

I think all of these are negotiable, depending. IOW, if I get everything but one owner, it might work. Or most everything but higher mileage. Etc. 

I had my heart set on a Jetta because I owned and loved one in the 1990s. So I called a dealer and went to test drive a 2017 Jetta. Oh my! I couldn't get into or out of that thing without hurting myself. I'm 5'3" - why the H should I be hitting my head on the door just getting into it? Seriously, that makes no sense. When I opened the door to get out, there was so much stuff (looked like various types of levers or other things) between the seat and the door opening that my legs wouldn't stretch that far so my feet could find pavement to get out on! Wild. And if all that wasn't bad enough, the darn thing was actually a bit longer than my SUV so wasn't an answer to my desire to have my "new" car fit into the garage. This Jetta was 13' long - 2 or more feet too long. Unbelievable. 

So, I guess I need to start looking at Hondas, Toyotas? What else? I've been told Kia and Hundai are much better quality cars than they used to be. I'd really like a car with a little style and class - not high end, just high taste. 

So -- whadyall think? Any ideas? Advice? I've thought about electric hybrid but TBH, I'm not sure I'm up to dealing with a new technology so dropped that idea for now.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 12, 2021)

Well, I bought mine online.  They delivered it from Colorado.
Start looking at some used car dealers online.
Gradually, you'll start eliminating what you DON'T want.
After a while, You'll decide on what you DO want.
Isolate the year and model you want.
Pay attention to the mileage , the year and the price.  Are you paying cash?
If not, Pay attention to the interest rate on a loan.
Vehicles older than 2012 may have problems.
Call the dealerships and ask a lot of questions.  Do you need a 4wd?
This is time consuming.  Try to find dealerships close by your home.
Make sure it's been checked  well by a licensed mechanic.

Good luck!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, I bought mine online.  They delivered it from Colorado.
> Start looking at some used car dealers online.
> Gradually, you'll start eliminating what you DON'T want.
> After a while, You'll decide on what you DO want.
> ...


I notice they make it easy to buy online now but don't you have to sit in the car, get a feel for it and see how comfortable (or not) it is? Do you go to dealers and try out the models before purchasing online? I think there are websites that have information on potential purchases, including what to be aware (wary) of.  I don't know if Kelly's Blue Book is one.


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

I bought a Hyundai hybrid. Love it!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I notice they make it easy to buy online now but don't you have to sit in the car, get a feel for it and see how comfortable (or not) it is? Do you go to dealers and try out the models before purchasing online? I think there are websites that have information on potential purchases, including what to be aware (wary) of.  I don't know if Kelly's Blue Book is one.


I WISH I could have done that, but where I live is nowhere near a city.
Absolutely, If you have the opportunity to sit in it and get the feel of it, drive it, YES! DO IT!
I didn't have that opportunity.   My old vehicle could not be trusted to go very far. 
 I didn't want to drive 500 miles to a city and not be able to get home.
Yes, I had to trust the salespeople over the phone!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I WISH I could have done that, but where I live is nowhere near a city.
> Absolutely, If you have the opportunity to sit in it and get the feel of it, drive it, YES! DO IT!
> I didn't have that opportunity.   My old vehicle could not be trusted to go very far.
> I didn't want to drive 500 miles to a city and not be able to get home.
> Yes, I had to trust the salespeople over the phone!


Well I hope you liked and are comfortable in whatever you purchases. What make and model is it BTW?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 12, 2021)

If/When these car "shortages" settle down, we may trade our big Impala for a midsize SUV....Honda CRV, Toyota Rav4, etc.  However, Not Now, while people are paying more for a used car than when it was new.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 12, 2021)

DH says be sure it is easy to get in and out of. In the past 25 years we owned a Honda CRV, loved it until we bought our Toyota Sienna easily the most comfortable car we have ever owned.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well I hope you liked and are comfortable in whatever you purchases. What make and model is it BTW?


I WANTED a Jeep Wrangler but couldn't quite afford it.
II got a Jeep Liberty with lower mileage and newer year. 
It's smaller buti t's only me and my dog so it's fine!


----------



## win231 (Oct 12, 2021)

I've had my Honda Accord Hybrid for over a year.  Love it.
Even Honda's basic gas Accord has lots of extras.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 12, 2021)

You want to try that rollator  in the trunk _before_ you buy.    My wife's is a real PITA to load in the trunk of our Chrysler 200.
In your situation I would look for a Toyota RAV4 or a Honda CRV.  They are not sedans, but they offer a lot more flexibility.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 12, 2021)

Late model Toyotas are hard to beat for gas mileage and reliability.  Also much cheaper to repair, should it have a problem in the future.
If you buy from a dealer, just keep in mind that the ASKING price is NOT the price they would come down to. Whatever price they quote you, subtract 25% and offer that.  Stick to YOUR offer. You can always go to another dealer. The sales person is NOT your friend. He/she is there to gouge you.
OH yeah, absolutely DO NOT trade-in  your current car to a dealer. No sense getting ripped off TWICE. Sell it to a private party.
edit to add: insist on a guarantee. It's normal for a car to have 10K miles/year of age. BE fussy. Be a pain in their neck. Don't tell them a single thing about if you are financing or not .


----------



## Gaer (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, i put my old car out by my front gate with a for sale sign and phone number.  In 20 minutes I had nine calls on it and it was sold !
The man said "oh. I only have this much money with me."
I said,
"Well, Look in your other pocket!  Otherwise, no deal!"
Hm-m!  He DID  have the rest of the cash in his "other pocket!"


----------



## senior chef (Oct 12, 2021)

So many Things to tell you.
keep a poker face. Even if you absolutely love a particular car, never let the salesperson know that.  Say something like ,"Well maaaaybe.
Take a GF with you for moral support. Have her be the one to say, "I thought you said you liked that blue Nissan at such and such a dealership ?

If possible , buy on a rainy day OR on the last few days of the month. Better deals then. 
Remember, a dealer would obviously like to make a profit of 2,500 on a particular car, BUT when all is said and done, the dealer will accept a profit of $200-300.

If sales will not accept your bid, walk away, BUT leave your phone number and tell salesperson to call you if they change their minds. 

Shop. Shop. Shop.  
Take a legal pad with you and write down the type, year, mileage, color, location and price of every car you are interested in. Keep referring back to that list.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2021)

We have men on the Forum who are expert in their fields.
Cartoons:  Davey Do
cooking:  Senior Chef
Aviation: Old Man
vehicles: Squatting Dog


----------



## Bellesfleurs (Oct 13, 2021)

Some great replies. Thanks!


----------



## Irwin (Oct 13, 2021)

Our main vehicle is a CR-V. It's the perfect size for what we need, and you can't beat Hondas for reliability.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Late model Toyotas are hard to beat for gas mileage and reliability.  Also much cheaper to repair, should it have a problem in the future.
> If you buy from a dealer, just keep in mind that the ASKING price is NOT the price they would come down to. Whatever price they quote you, subtract 25% and offer that.  Stick to YOUR offer. You can always go to another dealer. The sales person is NOT your friend. He/she is there to gouge you.
> OH yeah, absolutely DO NOT trade-in  your current car to a dealer. No sense getting ripped off TWICE. Sell it to a private party.
> edit to add: insist on a guarantee. It's normal for a car to have 10K miles/year of age. BE fussy. Be a pain in their neck. Don't tell them a single thing about if you are financing or not .


You are exactly right. I worked at dealerships for years and agree on all points!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 13, 2021)

Wrong time to buy any vehicle!!!


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 17, 2021)

I suggest you look into the smaller SUVs. Much easier to get into than sedans! Toyotas, Kia and Hyundai are quite reliable. I tend to stay away from Honda. Some of their models have issues with certain years. The most reliable all-around model they make is the Accord.

And that tip on your rollator fitting in easily is important. An SUV will have a trunk area that is a good height for "slide in, slide out". Not having to bend over and lift/stow an item makes life MUCH easier! I would never buy a sedan again for that one reason.

Used cars are in short supply and the prices are running 10-30% higher than pre-pandemic. I would suggest you do as much research as possible beforehand, sit in and test drive at least a few models, and then get your financing in order. When you find the "perfect" used car, you will probably have to jump on it immediately. A friend just sold her 2010 Ford Fusion with 70K miles -- she had 3 offers within the first 2 hours of listing it.

Also, if you are getting a used car in the 2016-2018 years, be SURE to test the infotainment system. Many of the early infotainment systems in that period were clunky and hard to use by today's standards. We are talking 'hard to adjust interior temps / turn on AC / and/or change the radio station' type of klutziness from some of those early systems.

Even today the Toyota, Subaru, and Honda infotainment systems lag well behind Kia/Hyundai in ease of use. My 2017 Ford Edge with the Sync3 system is much easier to use than many of its competition from that year. It was one of the major reasons I bought this model/year. My neighbor just bought a new 2021 Hyundai Kona, and its infotainment system blows mine away - incredibly easy to use with great voice recognition.

Oh, one last thought - since all the infotainment systems have a GPS navigation system, ask how much it costs to update the maps. Some companies charge hundreds of $$$ to update maps, which is ridiculous. Not all 2016-2018 cars had Apple and Android connectivity to enable you to use your cellphone for GPS and traffic updates. My Edge's CD map update is only $70.

Good luck!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2021)

Take a look at the certified pre owned Subarus, Toyotas and Kias.  We've owned all three and they are terrific.  If you can get a Prius it's a great economic car.  A little drag in speeding up due to its being a hybrid, but not enough to prevent a person from getting one.  Most of these vehicles have lots of bells and whistles on them.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Bellesfleurs said:


> No, silly, not financial help. Unless, of course you really want to.   Nope, what I'm looking for is some ADVICE, some ideas on what to shop for.
> 
> I'm driving an ancient SUV that's always been too big for me (it was my husband's car). It's a 2002 Eddie Bauer Ford Explorer with 230,000 plus miles on it. It still drives pretty good but I'm sick and tired of how I have to get into it: Stand on tippy toes, throw half my butt up on the seat, use the steering wheel to pull all the rest of myself in, settle down a bit and affix seat belt, pull the door closed. And to get out, I have to slowly stretch one tippy toe to the pavement, then ease/slide out while holding onto the top of the open door.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but if you can continue to hold onto your current car you should.  Now is absolutely the WORST time to buy a new (or used) car.  There is a shortage of microchips for cars, so there are cars just sitting waiting for chips.  Since new cars are are so scarce, used cars are also sky high.  During my last service visit to Mazda, their lot was empty.  I also just saw that prices for new and used cars have increased by 24%.  Dealers are adding huge premiums to the sticker price due to supply vs. demand.  If that does not concern you, go for it!  




With that said, hard to go wrong with Honda, Toyota, Kia or Hyundai.  Great products.  Maybe you can get a better price on a sedan since SUVs are all the rage these days.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 19, 2021)

I am a Toyota guy all the way.

As far as buying a used car. Stay clear of Used Car Lots unless you know for sure that they have a shop to do repairs on cars they obtain. Typically, used lots get cars at auction that new dealers get rid of. Then they sell without doing any repairs.  A new car dealer, on the other hand, generally (but not always) inspects the car and does repairs and puts on new tires. A new car dealer may even provide a limited warranty on a used vehicle they sell. A new dealer will cost you a bit more, but it is worth it. New dealers generally do not like to be selling junk, although there are exceptions. I have only dealt with one above-board used dealer in my life that inspected and repaired all his vehicles - they rest were shams. And I have dealt with a few new-dealers that tried to pawn off used cars that needed repairs.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2021)

We bought our car 6 years ago, I looked online to find one that I liked.  That way I avoided driving all over the area looking on car lots.  I found a nice blue one with only 13000 miles on it.  It was down in Sarasota, 60 some miles away, but we drove directly there, liked it and bought it.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 23, 2021)

Bellesfleurs said:


> No, silly, not financial help. Unless, of course you really want to.   Nope, what I'm looking for is some ADVICE, some ideas on what to shop for.
> 
> I'm driving an ancient SUV that's always been too big for me (it was my husband's car). It's a 2002 Eddie Bauer Ford Explorer with 230,000 plus miles on it. It still drives pretty good but I'm sick and tired of how I have to get into it: Stand on tippy toes, throw half my butt up on the seat, use the steering wheel to pull all the rest of myself in, settle down a bit and affix seat belt, pull the door closed. And to get out, I have to slowly stretch one tippy toe to the pavement, then ease/slide out while holding onto the top of the open door.
> 
> ...


I bought a Honda Fit Sport. It is small, fun to drive, easy to park, good on gas and the rear seats fold down for extra hauling. My last car was a Toyota Matrix, pretty cool but I don't think they make them any more.


----------



## DGM (Oct 25, 2021)

It' funny I read this post now.  I just started a list of what I want on a new car.  "Straight in and straight out" tops the list.  I want a car, SUV, van or what ever that was as perfect as out 2005 Kia Sedona.  I don't want to climb up or duck down to get in our out!  I tried one SUV where I had to climb up and then duck my head.......no thanks. I also want a rear view camera as my neck is shot and adaptive cruise control.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

A smaller SUV might be just the ticket for you. Until I gave it away last year, I had a Subaru Forester. Getting things into and out of the back was a piece of cake because there's no "lip" to have to lift anything over. You'd have no problem with plenty of room for your Rollator. It was also as dependable as church on Sunday.

I understand that the smaller Kia SUV is also a good buy.

If you must buy now, go to CarMax or one of those big used car dealers that have their own mechanic shops. The best thing about them is that the price is the price and you don't have to dicker over it. There's no "I'll check with my manager" stuff. You can look online for the kind of vehicle you want to see what's available.

Try not to buy new. New-to-you is just as good from a used car dealership that warranties your purchase.

There's just one thing, and that is that right now is the worst possible time to buy a vehicle of any kind so if what you have now is still alive and kicking, try to keep it on the road as long as you can.


----------

